# Olloclip



## Jurego (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of/seen the Olloclip?

olloclip(TM)

I just had the chance to play with one. It's basically a wide-angle/macro/fisheye lens for your iPhone.

It might be my favorite iPhone accessory. I'm definitely gonna be picking one up.

Has anybody here used this on their iPhone for some semi-professional shooting?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

That's an interesting little lens,
Also noticed they have a contest to win one this friday on Facebook,
But, I have no idea how to enter the contest.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

I ordered a "jelly lens" today... It's a wide angle attachment... Not expecting much.. It cost $1.14 shipped (from HK)... It was mostly out of curiosity really

http://www.jelly-lens.com/index_main.php

I like the olloclip, and read some great things about it.. I'm just too cheap


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I have one, I really love Macro shooting and the Macro lens function is really great, I shot these with it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The only problem is that it won't work over an Otterbox case,
Otherwise it's a very nice idea, But only if you want to use your iPhone without protection.


----------

